# Aussie rat/mouse show - my results



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Had some positive results last Saturday;

1st place:
*LC Rex Ticked - Iced Martell Cognac (mouse)
*LC Rex Shaded - ICED Galliano Sambuca (mouse)
*Champagne - Canberra (rat)
*Berkshire - Splat (rat)

2nd place:
*Conformation - Furbio's Rose (mouse)

3rd place:
*LC Rex Self - ICED Black Douglas (mouse)
*Senior Pet Mouse - ICED Martell Cognac (mouse)
*PEW - Princess (rat)

Best in Show:
LC Rex - ICED Martell Cognac (mouse)
Best Senior Pet Rat - Princess (rat)
Conformation - Iced Rum 'n' Cola (mouse)

Rum 'n' Cola really did well, she's only 8 weeks old and I was very close to scratching her from the show  .
Some pics:

Iced Martell Cognac Best LC Rex:









Martell as a baby:









Splat as a baby Berkshire:









My 8 week old baby ICED Rum 'n' Cola Best Conformation


















You'll probably notice they're very different from your show mice, but it is getting there.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

COngratulations on your results


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

that pic of splat is adorable x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations!

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, my, what an adorable baby picture.


----------



## furrylover-mel (Oct 22, 2009)

wow,your mice are absolutely adoreable  
congrats on the show results.

Mel.


----------

